# pin tail



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

several months ago I bought a juvenile platy and it has been doing well until this week. is in a tank with 2 pregnant female platies. One dropped 6 fry and is actually dying. The other will drop soon. Tank is 5 gallon and is cleaned weekly. The platy with the pin tail has not grown since I bought it 3 months ago. Any ideas? Up the cleaning to twice a week.? Treat with Prazipro?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If you think worms are to blame, then yes.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

That would be anyone's guess. Fish came from store . everything was ok for a few months but who knows what has hatched in the guts since?
Don't see any sign of fish lice but have had that happen before. never bothered the adults but they attacked the fry.


----------

